# Bug Identification



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It looks like this:
http://www.cirrusimage.com/beetles_click.htm
Sounds more like an agricultural pest than a house pest.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, that's a click beetle. They are common in the midwest this time of year.

As Clutch said, they aren't really much of a concern as far as a home infestation. 

They must mate at this time of year because this is always the season I would find them as a kid. They seemed to like the dark, cool basement at my parent's house. They are harmless but when you touch them they snap their head and thorax which creates the click sound. It's kind of scary if you aren't expecting it and it's probably and excellent form of defense.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

*thanks*

Phew....thanks for the information.

I tried to find a bug identification page, but nothing was really outstanding. One site said it was a "german roach", and I freaked out and came here to verify.

We do have a lot of bugs around here because I can hear them run into the windows. It's just a huge relief to know that it's a simple beetle and not a roach!

Thanks for all the great information!!!


----------

